# Tracking Map



## jdachenhausen

Last year I thought I saw a 'tracking type' map of the morel season in progress. Showing when and where (what states they were being found in). Does that sound familiar and is there such a map for this year/season. The morels were different colors on the states depending on what month they were being found in. 

Please let me know


----------



## eagleeye-g

Here are a couple different reports.

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html
http://morelhunters.com/


----------



## blarneystone

Tracking map can be found here:
http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm
Also check out the soil temp tracker.
http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soiltempmaps.aspx
When we hit 70 degrees there normally up.


----------



## micomikey

One note, both sights EagleEye-G listed are put out by Chris Matherly, and interestingly don't match completely (look at KS and MO). That said, I still check them about 5 times a day lol.


----------

